# Laminate floor color? Help!



## JPhoenix (Mar 22, 2013)

Trying to determine what color I should consider putting in my condo. It's small so I know I want to stay away from anything too dark and I also know that upon install I want to put it down diagonally to create a sense of open space. That aside, I just need help determining what might be the best color given the current colors of everything else in the condo. Here are some pictures. I need to move on this quickly so fast responses from the time of post would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Id do something close to the dark tan in the mosaic tile. Or match your cabinets. That cherry color would look cherry on your floor. Pun intended.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Laminite flooring on a diagonal
Good luck trying to install it that way.
Near impossable to lock it in at an angle like that.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Laminite flooring on a diagonal
> Good luck trying to install it that way.
> Near impossable to lock it in at an angle like that.


I've never heard that diagonals make the room look bigger.


----------



## UniqueWoodFloor (Mar 15, 2013)

I think you should consider a cherry color. It would bring some warmth to the room and serve as a focal point. American Cherry offers a very upscale look and feels warm on your feet. Look for an engineered American Cherry with a lock system.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Laminite flooring will do nothing but lower the value of the home.
Engineered or prefinished hardwood will increase it.
Ever see an ad in the paper for a home saying new laminite flooring?
But there's lots of them saying hardwood floors through out.


----------



## timkitchen (Apr 12, 2013)

Try color which perfectly match your walls and ceiling. Remember, it should not be white and light color. According to Joecaption, you may also use laminate flooring. It’s a perfect and cheap way of flooring.


----------

